# Another Aeropress question Simple brew



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Using a basic brewing method at the moment , hasbean's Aeropress guide and getting some great results . What influence will the grind give me ? And should I sort through my beans to eliminate the chaff getting into the mix ?

Happy New year ..TCL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wouldn't worry about chaff too much.. If is this after grinding?

Finer grind - stronger cup ( if all other things equal) .

If the taste is on the sour/ acidic side I'd be going finer to increase the extraction yield


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a well rounded cup and not a bad drink , a little bitter but a very passable drink if left to rest a little longer , getting a temperature right seems to be the key , more investment required


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a little more heat to reduce the bitterness


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Try a little more heat to reduce the bitterness


 I am reliant on the other halfs kettle so it's a bit of guess work, I must say an Aeropress is as impressive as people say.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Boil, wait 30s, pour

Should be early 90's


----------

